# Original Piano Compositions



## martonic (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi - I have started recording my piano compositions and posting them to the Internet.

I will add more as time permits.

The collection is here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

I can hear a few touches of influences from.some.folkloric songs. I miss a bit of material development, I understand it’s a simple form, but maybe try to avoid to have too many repetitive elements within too little time. I suggest trying some variations in rythm towards the last third of the piece or so, or new harmonic changes. Focus specially on the accompaniment.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds to me the left hand accompaniment chords does not always harmonize with the right hand on certain beats.


----------



## martonic (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback! 

The ones posted so far are Advanced Elementary, Early Intermediate and Intermediate compositions intended for students. As time permits I will post more at this level, some easier ones, and also some more complex and advanced pieces.

Recording them is certainly a challenge!


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

martonic said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> The ones posted so far are Advanced Elementary, Early Intermediate and Intermediate compositions intended for students. As time permits I will post more at this level, some easier ones, and also some more complex and advanced pieces.
> 
> Recording them is certainly a challenge!


Hello. What distinguishes Advanced Elementary composition, from Early Intermediate, and Intermediate compositions? I am not a professor, but I believe everyone is always in a learning process, and complexity doesn't matter so much in music.


----------



## martonic (Feb 13, 2018)

It is not an exact science, but students progress from beginning through elementary and intermediate levels and some of them continue to advanced. The criteria for difficulty include tempo, rhythmic complexity, keyboard range, overall length of a composition, the sheer number of notes to be played and more. For instance, scale passages with one note at a time are much easier than scale-like passages in thirds, sixths or octaves. Big jumps are hard to play, and they get harder as notes become intervals and then chords. Accidentals also increase the difficulty. Finally, some passages are just trickier than others and are harder to learn or play because of that.


----------



## martonic (Feb 13, 2018)

I am going to start over in a few days with a digital audio recorder. I am compromising too much to try to minimize the awfulness in the recording quality resulting with the use of budget equipment.


----------



## martonic (Feb 13, 2018)

New recordings with improved hardware. New version of "The Departure". More tracks to come.

The collection is here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/

All feedback more than welcome.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

martonic said:


> New recordings with improved hardware. New version of "The Departure". More tracks to come.
> 
> The collection is here:
> 
> ...


Is that the same piece as before? The Departure sounds a lot better now, or at least I follow the music better. The modulations work very well. Plus you made it worth the whole length of the piece.


----------



## martonic (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you so much. I updated the score using the feedback I got from you and Zeus here.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Phil loves classical said:


> Sounds to me the left hand accompaniment chords does not always harmonize with the right hand on certain beats.


You hear it wrong, of course. Nothing wrong with his LH accompaniment chords. You could at least mention about what piece you're talking about.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

nikola said:


> You hear it wrong, of course. Nothing wrong with his LH accompaniment chords. You could at least mention about what piece you're talking about.


You may want to read all the posts in the thread before replying next time. The piece was updated, and was a single piece in the link previously. Martonic obviously had the skill to hear it and improve the piece.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Phil loves classical said:


> You may want to read all the posts in the thread before replying next time. The piece was updated, and was a single piece in the link previously. Martonic obviously had the skill to hear it and improve the piece.


So, you obviously knew what you were talking about


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

nikola said:


> So, you obviously knew what you were talking about


of course  Mr Hyde,


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I listened to seize the day and found it rather baroque in style. I think the execution could be smoother though.


----------

